# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## liard (21. Mai 2012)

Hiho,

Ich suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gästepass um zu gucken wie das Spiel so ist bevor ich es mir dann endgültig holen tuh ;D

Also wenn noch jmd einen übrig hätte würde ich mich freuen wenn er/sie ihn mir per pn schicken würde 


Mfg liard


----------

